# Foooot!......Fooooot!.........Fooooot!.......Foooo oot........FoooooT.. Fooooooooot!!!



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Foooot!......Fooooot!.........Fooooot!.......Foooo oot........FoooooT.. Fooooooooot!!!*

Bombs Away!!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Heeeeheeeeheeheeheeheehee!!!:evil:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Foooooot is really more of a mortar than a bomb isn't it.....


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

uhh ohhhh

:behindsofa:



and 




ohh yeaaaaah

:banana::banana:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

ScottW is the winner with the correct guess of 6!

Dc# 0308-2040-0001-1883-7117


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

fiddlegrin said:


> ScottW is the winner with the correct guess of 6!
> 
> Dc# 0308-2040-0001-1883-7117


Six cigars??? :shocked: Six bombs??? :wacko: This is some scary crap! :fear:

Sounds like Scottw is about to get blown the crap up!!!
:boom:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Scott deserves to get some bombage. ( is there such a word?)


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Your one sick man, in a good way of course. You stimulate the economy 1 blown mailbox at a time!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Hit them hard!!!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you much my friend and thanks for the contest.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Six cigars??? :shocked: Six bombs??? :wacko: This is some scary crap! :fear:
> 
> Sounds like Scottw is about to get blown the crap up!!!
> :boom:


The correct answer is 6 bombs... Some of them might even have cigars in them!
Could happen.... :dunno:

.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Of course the prize doesn't count as a bomb. It's........ a prize!*


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Lookout!!!!! Incoming!!!!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Cypress said:


> Hit them hard!!!!


Well..... these are actually more of a flash bang grenade than a 2000lb. bomb. But hopefully they will find them amusing. 

.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Scott deserves to get some bombage. ( is there such a word?)


Absolutely!!!! Bombage :noun: example; _"Bombage happens!!!!" _

.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like fun. There has not been near enough wreckage here lately.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hmmmm...... Well get them all!!!!!!! Bring them down


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

i really think everyone that posted in fiddles contest has to worry. He is a little crazy. 

Damn u fiddle, I have to go hide in the basement now, IM SCARED


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

SMOKE20 said:


> i really think everyone that posted in fiddles contest has to worry. He is a little crazy.
> 
> Damn u fiddle, I have to go hide in the basement now, IM SCARED


 Damn I was in there, well bring it, Ill bomb some one if i get bomed anyways


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

jessejava187 said:


> Damn I was in there, well bring it, Ill bomb some one if i get bomed anyways


Sniff, Sniff, Sniff is it bombing season!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

fiddlegrin said:


> Absolutely!!!! Bombage :noun: example; _"Bombage happens!!!!" _
> 
> .


See what happens when you cut class the day cigar nouns are taught? I was on the golf course playing the back nine hiding my cigars in the golf bag when the coach came around to check on us,,,,wanting to know why the inside of my golf bag was on fire?:biglaugh:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

SMOKE20 said:


> Sniff, Sniff, Sniff is it bombing season!!!!!!!!!!


 I could do this all week, all year in fact, This newbie brings heat :cowboyic9:


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for explaining the Foooooot...foooot...

Morters never entered my mind, but as soon as I read that it made sense.

No I must go hide!!!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Congrats Scott! Phil is on a rampage. Head for the bunkers!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I hope you didn't send me anything, because I moved. Yah, yah, that's the ticket, I don't live here any more! Congrats Scott!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Scott is well worth many many bombings! Go git him!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh.... here is a link to the contest

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/256684-time-contest.html


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

MrMayorga said:


> I hope you didn't send me anything, because I moved. Yah, yah, that's the ticket, I don't live here any more! Congrats Scott!


WHAT!!?????? :scared:

Does that mean some poor innocent slob that just happens to be hanging around your former residence might get wiped out by some possible- errrr, alleged.... perhaps even volitile tobacco compound that might or might not be headed in that direction? :dunno:

.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

mrreindeer said:


> Scott is well worth many many bombings! Go git him!


Hiya Mista D :thumb:

Actually Scott isn't getting bombed, he is winning a prize for guessing how bombs I would launch this week. 

An important difference really cause if _his_ was considered a bomb then whoever guessed 7 bombs would be the winner and I would have to send _them_ a prize- but if _that_ prize was considered a bomb then--- well I think you can see where this is going- :biglaugh:

.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

fiddlegrin said:


> WHAT!!?????? :scared:
> 
> Does that mean some poor innocent slob that just happens to be hanging around your former residence might get wiped out by some possible- errrr, alleged.... perhaps even volitile tobacco compound that might or might not be headed in that direction? :dunno:
> 
> .


Man, I hope not, because I sold it to some straight laced, tetotaling old Minister's wife whom co-chairs the local chapter of MACS (Mothers Against Cigar Smokers) and had to get the place fumigated because she couldn't stand the smell of the cigars and cigarettes (the Mrs) before she took occupancy. ound:ound:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I've got your bombing addy.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Ah Ha, I flushed you out Fiddla. Damn I hope the water from all the rain drains out of the foxhole I dug in the back yard! Thanks Mods!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

MrMayorga said:


> ...Thanks Mods!


My pleasure!



MrMayorga said:


> Ah Ha, I flushed you out Fiddla. Damn I hope the water from all the rain drains out of the foxhole I dug in the back yard!


Better get to it before Phil's *downpour* hits! :rain:


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Has any of the other bombs hit yet? I got bombed on Friday and posted in the cigar pictures section. I haven't seen anyone else say anything yet....hmm...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

baddddmonkey said:


> Has any of the other bombs hit yet? I got bombed on Friday and posted in the cigar pictures section. I haven't seen anyone else say anything yet....hmm...


Must be one of those "string-bombs", just when you think you're safe.....BAM!!!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

baddddmonkey said:


> Has any of the other bombs hit yet? I got bombed on Friday and posted in the cigar pictures section. I haven't seen anyone else say anything yet....hmm...





commonsenseman said:


> Must be one of those "string-bombs", just when you think you're safe.....BAM!!!!


I received mine but I didn't have my camera. I have it now and will post pics along with my gratitude later today. :tu


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

madurolover said:


> I received mine but I didn't have my camera. I have it now and will post pics along with my gratitude later today. :tu


Don't ask me what the wires and clamps are for but they were included. 
Must be something to use to try and defuse the bomb.


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats Scott! Make sure you tell your neighbors to go in the house when you check the mail box. we dont need any extra carnage


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

*Fiddla the Riddla !*

I have no words...actually speechless...
Dumbfounded, stumped, almost feel like I got bombed twice! 
First thing I'm doing after I rebuild, is to move my darn mailbox out to the street! (silly me had it hanging on the porch, I used to have!)

Bomb 1: Did it implode, did it leave a black-hole? Is part of my house in an alternate universe now?

Brain Bomb (part 2):
Here I thought I was rather brainy, a fan of puzzles, blah, blah, blah... boy did I think wrong. Think, think, think, think, thunk. I have no idea how to solve this. He will have to change is handle to the Riddla!

Phil, you are the best! Thank you so much, sir. Here I was feeling all guilty that I haven't had very much time to visit Puff lately. Then wham! An exploding reminder of the amazing and abundant "good people" that make Puff what it is.

Luvs ya, but watch your back... I'm thinkin some of these strange pieces parts may be useful for revenge...muahahaha.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Phiddla, I'm not Grin'n any more!









I come home from work and my poor wife is yelling at me that she heard a *HUUUGE* *BLAST* from the front our house. She looked out the window just in time to see the Mail Jeep landing in the driveway. Now I have 310 feet of driveway, so I know that that was more than a mortar blast to blow that jeep through the air that far! Next she heard the Air Raid siren going off and see's the fire dept and the sheriff come screeching in. You really wreaked havoc in this small little township!

My wife asks that if you ever send me another bomb, to please send the earplugs to her and the Mail lady first!









Phil, all I have to say, is that you are a *BAAAAADDDDD MAN!!!!* There are a couple of DELISH (to me) cigars and a few I have yet to try in there. *GREAT JOB!!! THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS!!!!!* (MANY THANKS)

But just remember that *PAYBACK is a BEEOTCH!* It may not come tomorrow! It may not come next week! It may not even come next year! But when it comes, *POWWW! Right in the Kisser!!!!!*

And I didn't even participate in your contest!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

WOW, fiddle did a good job


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow people are really bombing away away this month huh? lol enjoy brother


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

CRAZYNESS!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Don't ask me what the wires and clamps are for but they were included.
> Must be something to use to try and defuse the bomb.


*You Guessed it!!!!!!! Bahahahaahahahahaahaahaaahaahaaa!!!!* :evil:

.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Fiddla the Riddla !*



2Curious said:


> ........
> 
> 
> > ......................
> ...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Got my package the other day and what a tasty assortment of treats, Thank you Bro!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Phil, I'm glad you included that can cozy. I used it to put a cold one in my mailbox this morning to help settle the nerves of my mail lady from the havoc you put her through yesterday!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

HA, good stuff fiddla!


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Fiddla the Riddla !*

Fiddle!

I didn't even know there was an awsome Camacho shirt till a day later! (Hence not including a photo in my post...lol)

My fiance opened the box before I got home, snagged the shirt, wore it to work. 
(I couldn't even get mad at him, cuz it was his birthday.) Fits him perfect, so I decided to let him keep it. Aren't I sweet.

I'm cookin' up a twisted little plan for you Riddla!

Thanks again. Made my day, been a rough month.


----------

